# Chat wont load...Just get a blank page, that says DONE.



## Davenlr

Flushed cache, Flushed Java, reinstalled Java (tests ok)... Just cant get it to work.
Running Windows XP sp3 with IE8


----------



## cdizzy

Try something other then IE8. 

That's my only advice because I couldn't get a number of sites to work right with it.


----------



## Davenlr

I would if I could, but Windows XP wont let you reload IE7, just says "Cant Install, newer version already installed". Cant uninstall it, still get the same error. It did work last night on the same computer, nothing has changed, so I dont get it.

Just installed FireFox, and it wont load with it either. WTF...


----------



## cdizzy

Hmmm...IE8 comes down as a update so you have to uninstall that but I don't think it will help if the chat room won't work in FF either.


Maybe a JAVA issue?


----------



## Davenlr

Reinstalled Java too. Test on the Java page works ok. I dont even get the ads, banner, and other stuff before it normally starts to load the java app. Matter of fact, I checked the actual page, and it only is loading the first 4 lines of HTML code, then saying its done. Below is all its downloading:

<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.0 Transitional//EN">


----------



## LarryFlowers

Run the chat room in compatibility mode and it will be fine...


----------



## Davenlr

Yea, I tried that as well. Finally gave up, and did a system restore, and while it put IE7 back, as soon as IE7 would load the web page, the whole program closed. No errors, no nothing. I just got pissed and formatted the hard drive and reinstalled windows xp, went through the 200 windows updates, then installed IE7, and all my programs. 

Just my opinion, unless you want to run IE8 and NEVER EVER be able to get rid of it, DONT INSTALL IT. 

Chat wasnt the only thing that didnt work with IE8, it was just a mess on my laptop. Ill NEVER run it on one of my computers again.

And apparently, FireFox uses some of the IE files, which would explain why it didnt work either.


----------



## LarryFlowers

How did you try to uninstall IE8 on XP... I have done it a half dozen times with no problems whatsoever... simple instructions:


Click the Start Button and select *Control Panel*.
Select *Add or Remove Programs*.
Find and select *Windows Internet Explorer 8* from the list of programs.
Click the *Remove* button.
Restart your computer after it has been uninstalled



Davenlr said:


> Yea, I tried that as well. Finally gave up, and did a system restore, and while it put IE7 back, as soon as IE7 would load the web page, the whole program closed. No errors, no nothing. I just got pissed and formatted the hard drive and reinstalled windows xp, went through the 200 windows updates, then installed IE7, and all my programs.
> 
> Just my opinion, unless you want to run IE8 and NEVER EVER be able to get rid of it, DONT INSTALL IT.
> 
> Chat wasnt the only thing that didnt work with IE8, it was just a mess on my laptop. Ill NEVER run it on one of my computers again.
> 
> And apparently, FireFox uses some of the IE files, which would explain why it didnt work either.


----------



## Stewart Vernon

Worked for me from my iMac using Firefox. Some glitches due to having popup blocker enabled, but otherwise seemed to work fine. Will try later from my PC and see what happens.


----------



## cdizzy

Stewart Vernon said:


> Worked for me from my iMac using Firefox. Some glitches due to having popup blocker enabled, but otherwise seemed to work fine. Will try later from my PC and see what happens.


I know that IE8 is actually a windows update not a program that you have to uninstall in vista.

Sounds like he was using XP though...


----------



## Davenlr

Tried uninstalling IE8 using Add/Remove, and it said it uninstalled it. Which it apparently did, since there was no longer ANY IE icon. The problem was, it didnt restore IE7 (left the computer with no IE at all), and running the IE7 install told me a "newer version of IE was already installed...Exiting setup". 

In any case, it didnt work the way it was supposed to. So, I did a system restore to the first restore point prior to installing it. That restored IE7, but it wouldnt run, it would actually come up, load the home page, and then the entire window would just close. No errors, no wammies. 

As far as Im concerned, it was just to much trouble to mess with. This is a new mini-laptop (acer aspire) which I mainly use in my work vehicle for GPS, so it was just easier to use the built in "eRESTORE" program to wipe the drive and start over. I figured 4 hours of trying to get the chat room to work was enough. By the way, my HTPC, which I also loaded IE8 on, would not load the chat room page either. I rarely use that computer for anything but a server though, so Im leaving it alone. It would be a 4 day project to wipe that drive and reinstall everyting, and the backup on the NAS is SLOW as molassis.

I wasnt impressed with IE8, the "accellerators" were useless to me, and it seemed to slow the whole computer down when using it, so Ill stick with IE7. 

Thanks for the tips though.


----------

